# Allergic to Versed and the whole family of drugs



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

I am so worried, after suffering for 10 years with what they have diagnosed as IBS they are deciding to do a colonoscopy to make sure it is not chrons as the symtoms I am having are very similar. I go the first of Jan for my consultation. I am scared to death! I am allergic to all of the "twilight drugs" versed, valium the entire benzodiazipine family. What will they do with me? I can not go through this awake!!!!!!!!!! Someone Help!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2002)

Maybe have to use a general anesthetic like in major surgery....


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Lil, I'm sure you aren't the only person to have these allergies. Discuss what other options are available during the consult with the Doc. Tell him/her how you feel about doing the test without any meds. I find it is always best to let the Doc know my concerns and questions. Otherwise I sit and, most times, needlessly worry. So be up front about your concerns.Let us know how you make out.BQ


----------



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

Thanks, has anyone ever had to be knocked out entirely??? I am so nervous but I am just so sick of being sick! I spend more time at work in the bathroom than at my desk it seems


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

I have had more surgeries than anyone I know. The only problem I ever had with general anesthesia was throwing up afterwards. Now I just need to tell them that and they give me something a little extra and I don't get sick anymore. I have had spinals, locals, twilights....I like the very long naps myself, but hey - I'm tired of being sick and tired of hurting and feeling sick and tired.







With twilights you don't sleep as long and no hungover feeling. With locals my doctors say I talk too much and they prefer me with general anesthesia now!







I have bad reactions to most pain meds. Now that sucks!


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I know EXACTLY what you are saying. I get a paradoxyl reaction (unexpected and opposite from what is expected with Versid) and the fear of being like that again kept me from getting another colonoscopy for many years. I did have one last June and this time I was given propafol/ditropan which is a light general anethesia. It was the ONLY way I could get the test. You really have to make the DR's understand that Versid is not a good choice for you. I had one jerk of an anethesiologist who thought he would mix the Versid in and when I woke up (not from a colonoscopy)I was screaming. When I actually had the colonoscopy I made sure to put IN WRITING no Versid and that time I wasnt given any. Most people can do Versid and it works for them but I cant. Good luck


----------



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

Thanks you guys! Nancy, I had the same reaction to versed as you did. I was under for an oral surgury and they had to pull me out and couldn't even finish the surgury. I awoke screaming crying I was delerious, the surgeon made sure a few days later that I was aware that I had a severe reaction that was very rare, and for me to never ever be given any medication in that family. I hope that this new gastrologist understands when I tell him this


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

Now you guys are scaring me. I'm more scared of the anesthesia than the procedure itself. I'm allergic to morphine, percocet, percodan, and demoral. I'm afraid I'll have an allergic reaction to whatever they give me.What is meant by "twightlight" drugs?


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

twilight - mostly asleep, but not 100%. When you are somewhat concious - you really don't care. I never sweat the anesthesia, except for the IV poke. My veins are shot - too many surgeries. To sleep perchance to dream...............


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

littlebit-You have to make SURE that your DR understands what happens to you with Versid. Alot of facilities only offer versid (any doc can administer it), some use it with fentanyl which is for pain (I had some fentanyl along with the propafol/ditropan and had no ill effects) You will need to have an anethelogist with you for the duration of the proceedure with ditropan or any other genneral anethesia. Your GI doc will need to arrange that in ADVANCE. I am sorry for what happened to you with the versid (it happened to me too)BUT I have to say I'm glad I'm not alone, though it is a rare reaction it does occur and it is very real and in my experience very scarey.Twilight drugs are supposed to make you forget. Scopolamine (an old twilight med) used to be given to women in labor but from what I've heard and read it made laboring women totally out of control (like versid makes me) and it isnt used anymore.


----------



## LorenAnders (Nov 3, 2002)

This is what is frightening me. Why do they give you a drug to FORGET the pain? I don't want to have ANY pain! So they torture you and then wipe out your memory of the torture?


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

I've wondered the same thing loren. I woke up twice during two surgeries(with the same doctor--he was a quack), I has having kidney stone problems. I remember waking up looking around both times, then the doctor gave me more drugs, I never felt pain, just the saw the russle of everything that was going on in the OR.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My husband is an operating room nurse. He said they want you to remember as little of "the experience" as possible and that it (the drugs) contributes to "patient comfort". Versid is supposed to really relax you but doesnt really work on pain which is why alot of facilities also put in some fentanyl.


----------



## littlebit (May 19, 2000)

I will let ya'll know what the doc says when I tell him this, I just hope he doesn't try to push me to do it with no drugs at all because that ISN"T gonna happen. A rectal exam and a Barium Enema is enough to last me a lifetime of memories.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

littlebit- Some other drugs that I think can be used for sedation are valium and ativan. I'm pretty sure that they aren't in the same class as Versid. I'm pretty sure that the reasoning for Versid being the prefered drug is cause it has that added effect of wiping out your memory. However in my case my "memories" of what went on when I had the Versid are HORRIFIC, the worst being that I felt totally "out of control" and COULD NOT stop myself. By far that experience was worse (my perception of it)than having a baby, abdominal surgery and 4 impacted wisdom teeth removal and gum surgery. Good luck


----------

